# How to become a Cookery Teacher/ Culinary (Arts) Instructor?



## pastrymanjosh (Feb 13, 2008)

That's the question, how does one become a cookery teacher? I feel as though this is what I want to do because of various reasons;- I have a passion for food and really enjoy being creative, working with my hands and turning raw ugly looking ingridents into masterpieces and potentionally making a memory for a person to enjoy and stick with them for the rest of their life. Also because I am a open and approachable person and get along with people very well and as well as getting a kick out of seeing the finished product and sending it out but I really like showing people how you do something and helping them out and letting them (to quote Marco Pierre White in Hell's Kitchen UK) "Allow me to take you by the hand and guide you".

I also won't deny as much as I love the industry the hours potentionally will be too much but that's not the main reason.

How do I go about becoming a cookery teacher? I want to teach people from young girls and boys, to teenagers who possibly want to become a chef or cook to the older people. Do I need to get a teacher's qualification? Any information at all would be very helpful and i'll do some research too.

Also I was born in Britain but I also potentionally want to migrate abroad to live and work there to somewhere either like America, Canada or even on the opposite side of the world. I don't know but I really love food, I really get a kick out of helping people who want to learn and being there to help and show them.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The way I did it was in NY City they list openings at Board of Education.. You apply, they do extensive background check. You have 2 verbal interviews.Then there is a written test. You then have a 6 hour practical cooking exam. If you pass, you then are granted a partial license which becomes a regular license after the completion of teacher ed. classes, which took about 1 year. You also have to be familiar with all cuisines and most procedures for the practical exam as you draw a menu from a pot and produce it similar to the way they do it on the show Chopped. Using my credentials in the public school sector it was then easy to get into private school settings. Good Luck


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Around here, it's a bit different.

Sure, you need all the proper criteria, experience, and all that.

For post secondary students you need a P.I.D. or Provincial Instructor's diploma.  Mine took a solid two months, but there are versions where you can do 8 separate blocks, each with a different time.

For anything within the schoolboard, you need a MINIMUM of a Bach. Ed.  No fooling.

Then you need to get your foot in the door.  Volunteer and "Curry favour" (kiss butt) with instructors at any school you can so they can get comfortable with you and are convinced you're not an axe-murderer.


----------

